# Rumor - holdup on Artest trade



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Not sure if you guys have heard of this. But I read somewhere the holdup on the Artest trade is because Phil doesn't want to give up...


Kwame!

lol, no idea if this is true or not, but it's probably BS because that wouldn't make much sense


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

i wouldnt wanna give him up ethier. Dosent look like we are gonna get him cause we dont wanna trade anybody in our starting 5. I say good riddince. We are doing well now. dude and his agent dont want him here. why have him?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What do you mean the hold-up on the Artest trade? There are like 20 teams trying to get him and our offer of Kwame Brown and someone else is certainly not the best one they have received.

So, no, there is no hold-up on the Artest trade because as far as the Lakers are concerned, there is no Artest trade.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This Lakers squad has a very solid, young roster with a lot of potential. The roster doesn’t need to be picked apart. All they need is a bit of time to develop. Adding Artest to the mix is big risk/reward but sort of restarts the process this team is currently in. And this process involves learning each others strengths and weaknesses and getting experience consistently winning ball games.

Phil expects this current squad to be very good by the end of the season. Believe it or not.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Link

Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.

"It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

After ripping Magic, we will not see Artest in a Lakers uniform. This idiot will never learn.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Sean said:


> Link
> 
> Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.
> 
> "It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"


 :jawdrop: 


oh ron...


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Look at how were playing, there is no way i want artest now, he is a great player but he is known to cause chemistry problems and thats something that with our roster we can not afford, and especially if we have to give up Odom...no ****in way.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I respect Ron Artest, he stands up for himself. I would like to see him a Laker uniform this year unless we have to give up Odom. As for his comments towards Magic, I don't think it's a big deal. First off Magic shouldn't have made the comments about Ron in the first place, so you can't expect Artest to sit there and take the criticism without striking back. Phil has said that with the addition of Artest he feels the Lakers can go deep into the playoffs, and I agree with this statement. Although I would like to see Ron in L.A. i don't think it is going to happen. But you can never say never


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Sean said:


> Link
> 
> Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.
> 
> "It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"


If you actually saw what Magic said during the TNT postgame analysis last Thursday, it wasn't that Artest didn't deserve a second chance, it was if he screwed up AGAIN, then Artest doesn't deserve to play in the NBA and that there should be no GM who would want to take him.

Artest (and a few reporters) should get their facts straight before mouthing off.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Sean said:


> Link
> 
> Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.
> 
> "It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"


PWNED!!! :rofl:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sean said:


> Link
> 
> Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.
> 
> "It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"


Magic got OWNED!


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Not sure if you guys have heard of this. But I read somewhere the holdup on the Artest trade is because Phil doesn't want to give up...
> 
> 
> Kwame!
> ...



it makes sense to me...kwame is the only fella on our team with meat on him...we may get stronger and tougher in the perimeter with artest...but if we lose kwame, we would get small in the butt in the post...that is always a bad tradeoff...cause what that means is...mediocre bigs like mark blount and mike sweetney will be able to score on us more easily! in the playoffs, we will want a big guy like kwame on defense and offense...in kwame, having polished skills isnt as important as having size and strength...his recent competence on offense is a nice bonus:biggrin:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Don't ever wear a Laker uniform Artest. Freaking idiot.

I put him up there with Malone.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Don't ever wear a Laker uniform Artest. Freaking idiot.
> 
> I put him up there with Malone.


With Malone? Malone was a class-act and one of the hardest working Lakers in recent memory.

Only thing wrong with him was that he liked to hunt Mexican girls.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> With Malone? Malone was a class-act and one of the hardest working Lakers in recent memory.
> 
> Only thing wrong with him was that he liked to hunt Mexican girls.


he always was a class-act


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know if you guys know this yet, but Artest apparently doesn't want to leave.



> *On 2nd thought, Artest wants to stay in Indy*
> 
> NEW YORK -- The Ron Artest saga has taken yet another turn.
> 
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051218/SPORTS04/512180459/1088


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> I don't know if you guys know this yet, but Artest apparently doesn't want to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051218/SPORTS04/512180459/1088


Yes but Pacers Gm Has said he should of thought of that before and he will continue to look for a trade.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea and Jermaine wants his *** out of Indy


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I want this Artest to LA die already , He's already insulted Magic and he's a crazy nutcase and i do NOT want him, Odom is finnnnnnnnnnaly playing like he should and we want to trade him? Your all nuts if you want to do that!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> I want this Artest to LA die already , He's already insulted Magic and he's a crazy nutcase and i do NOT want him, Odom is finnnnnnnnnnaly playing like he should and we want to trade him? Your all nuts if you want to do that!


most of the mock deals propsed for la to get artest dont even include odom


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

clien said:


> most of the mock deals propsed for la to get artest dont even include odom



Yea but do you really think that the Pacers will take George Bynum and Slava for Artest? If theres any chance of Artest coming to La then Odom will probably have to be included.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> With Malone? Malone was a class-act and one of the hardest working Lakers in recent memory.
> 
> Only thing wrong with him was that he liked to hunt Mexican girls.


Same Malone that went to the press with his request that he didn't want Magic to return because he didn't want to get aids? Real classy guy.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Same Malone that went to the press with his request that he didn't want Magic to return because he didn't want to get aids? Real classy guy.




Burrrrrrrn!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Sean said:


> Link
> 
> Artest said some of the criticism he has received has been unfair. Former NBA great Magic Johnson said Artest doesn't deserve a second chance in the NBA.
> 
> "It's like saying, 'Magic, should your wife give you another chance?'" Artest said "He's saying Ron Artest should have no more second chances. What's worse -- me saying I want to be traded or you cheating on your wife?"


:laugh: 

Now that was crude, but he does have a point!


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

IV said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Now that was crude, but he does have a point!


No he does not have a point, he should not be talking about Magics personal life period. What Magic did was outside of basketball, and not anybodies business but Magics and his families. Shows how little class, or lack of Artest has.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. The Lake Show has won nine of their last eleven...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Juan said:


> No he does not have a point, he should not be talking about Magics personal life period. What Magic did was outside of basketball, and not anybodies business but Magics and his families. Shows how little class, or lack of Artest has.


I disagree in a way. Magic is no more involved in Ron Artest's professional career than Ron Artest is involved in Magic's life. Magic has no right to say who does and doesn't deserve a "second chance." In the same way, Ron Artest has no right to talk about Magic's sleeping around. They both made comments that were equally stupid and wholly unnecessary.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm just going to dive into this and say that the Pacers have been interested in Kwame Brown since last season, in fact. They are looking to get a young player with an expiring contract, which definitely makes sense for Indy. I do think the Lakers are worried about bringing in Artest because we would lose another big, and we have no backup PF. 

While it's true that there are better offers on the table, it makes you wonder why Artest has yet to be traded for these better offers. The reason is because the Pacers aren't looking for a star...they want a young player to develop. Other than that, the only other rumor I believe to be legit was that they were looking at Peja, but the Kings won't trade him.

I'll take Artest, but not for Odom, and not if it means getting rid of Bynum. If we can drop Kwame and pick up a big with Artest, adding someone like Devean George and Slava, I'd sign the dotted line.


----------

